# High gas prices made you change your summer plans?



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

*I was wondering how many of us are not having a 'normal' summer because of gas prices? *


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Each year in the past I've taken my dogs on a long road trip (between 4-5,000 miles), not this year. Soon I'll be looking for alternatives but will likely not taking them more than 1,000 miles (roundtrip). Its just way too expensive.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I have to work. Vacation ??? What is that ??

Powell


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

We had to cancel our plans for our vacation this year. Just too much! But we may do something closer to home, I don't know!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

My plans for this summer started over a year ago and was geared toward adding a puppy to the household this summer. Since we have such a variety of opportunities within a short drive window (I define "short" as 1-3 hrs max), there were no long drives (other than picking up the pup) in the plans.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

We didnt change our plans and as it stands right now I know DH wants to do a weekend for the two of us, so we will be traveling again in the near future I hope. I really need some R & R


----------

